# [SOLVED] Final Fantasy VIII Win7 64bit installer problem



## Krillarbran (Sep 20, 2011)

I finally managed to install FF8 on to my Win 7 64bit OS after a couple of hours of internet trawling etc....

The problem was that when trying to run the setup on the disk nothing would happen except there would be a SETUP.EXE process running. Other than that nothing. I tried all compatability modes and nothing like that would work. 

I had seen on other forums that others had no problem installing on win7 64bit so I was a bit befuddled and there was no other information. Also others said they had the same problem as me but noone could help them.

Then I remembered having this kind of issue a year or so back on another game and tried instead to startup windows in Safe Mode and try the installer again. Finally I got it working. To get safe mode working on most computers you need to startup your computer and when you get your computer manufacturers logo come up (usually within the first few seconds of turning your computer on) press f8 or f9 and just choose safe mode. After installing the game restart your computer to get it back to normal mode.

This does not fix any other problems actually running the game in win7 64bit so I suggest you look that up seperately, there is plenty of information about that around.

I had to share this and I hope anyone else having this problem will get it sorted with this solution.


----------



## dcoetzee (Mar 26, 2013)

I had the same issue on Win7 Pro x64. This also worked for me.


----------

